# iPad mini retina ?



## kemp (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Se confirme-t-il que l'ipad mini serait présenté mi mars avec un écran résina ?
Avez- vous des infos à ce sujet ? Nouveau prix sans prix aussi sans doute.

Bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2013)

Comme toujours, impossible de savoir avant le jour J.


----------



## quetzal (9 Mars 2013)

Apparemment, les dernières rumeurs évoquent plutôt un iPhone 5S et un nouvel iPad 5, pas mini. Je pense qu'Apple va attendre juillet ou septembre pour renouveler l'iPad Mini, même si l'inverse m'arrangerait aussi.


----------

